# ornamental mill



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2005)

Many of you asked about the baron with the facets and how it was made. Here are some pictures of the ornamental mill I used. It is called 'The MillLathe' and was produced to mill small wooden objects but is now out of production. There are 15 kits that allow tapering, face plate work, center to center turning, template use, and other thins I'm not sure what they are. There is even a mill kit(rotary table) which add the "Y" axis movement. Wish I had that part. Here are some pictures.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## JimGo (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, that's COOL!  You said that you don't want it any more and will be sending it to me, right Don? []


----------



## scubaman (Aug 4, 2005)

WOW!!!  You got it assembled nearly right []

Beautiful lockpin from index wheel to pulley, it immediately attracted my eye [] You should flip that upper pulley, though.  Look on page 13 of the manual.  This gets the large pulley closer to the index wheel, right up against it, and allows for better coupling.  Align all the other pulleys starting from that one, working down.  Your spiral cuts will improve from less play and chatter


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 4, 2005)

Good things happen when you open the box [] Pretty cool set up and well executed.
You probablly had that part and lost it []

Legacyman


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2005)

The lockpin on the upper pulley and indexing wheel was a gift from Rich. Thanks Rich! Itis much better than the one that come with the MillLathe. I had the upper pulley flipped around, took it off and hurridly put it back on for the picture and put it on backwards. Thanks for telling me, I probably would not have noticed. Spirals are next.
Do a good turn daily!
Don

Legacyman: which Legacy mill did you get? I didn't see it for sale.




> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />WOW!!!  You got it assembled nearly right []
> 
> Beautiful lockpin from index wheel to pulley, it immediately attracted my eye [] You should flip that upper pulley, though.  Look on page 13 of the manual.  This gets the large pulley closer to the index wheel, right up against it, and allows for better coupling.  Align all the other pulleys starting from that one, working down.  Your spiral cuts will improve from less play and chatter


----------



## scubaman (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Legacyman: which Legacy mill did you get? I didn't see it for sale.


ROFL!  Twist that knife!  [}] [8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2005)

and found it and lost it and found it and lost it and finally gave it away! [^]

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />.
> You probablly had that part and lost it []
> Legacyman


----------



## Darley (Aug 4, 2005)

Don this is a pretty good mill you got, I see that you use only 1 blank, can you use it on 2 blanks? I have to finish my slide but will not be able to do spiral [][xx(]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 4, 2005)

The model 200
http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=36
Yea, it vanished in a hurry []

What type of bit are you using to cut the facets?

Legacy Guy


----------



## wayneis (Aug 4, 2005)

Anthony, as we were sitting around Rich's room in Provo that night I had a feeling that it wouldn't be long and you would own one of the mills, I'm only suprised that it took so long.  LOL  I can't wait to see what you come up with.  Good Luck.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />The model 200
> http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=36
> Yea, it vanished in a hurry []
> ...


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks like fun, Don. I wish I could have made time to get with you to play wih that!  I am having to keep the 'I could make that' in check, got enough things working as it is[8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2005)

Serge,
the mill's mandrel will hold both blanks for a pen but in the picture I was making a letter opener handle. I'm having fun with this little toy. Wish I had gotten it out and learned to use it sooner.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Don this is a pretty good mill you got, I see that you use only 1 blank, can you use it on 2 blanks? I have to finish my slide but will not be able to do spiral [][xx(]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Paul, it is fun as you well know. Maybe we can get together sometime in the fall. I would enjoy that and you could probably teach me what some of these other attachments do. We'll keep in touch.
Do a good turn daily!
Don'


> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Looks like fun, Don. I wish I could have made time to get with you to play wih that!  I am having to keep the 'I could make that' in check, got enough things working as it is[8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2005)

Legacy Guy (sounds like a character from an Arnold "blow em up" movie)



<br />,
That is the model I thought you may have gotten but I I thought I read where someone mentioned a different model.

The bits I use for the facets are a 1/4 and 3/8 straight bit. I'm experimenting with some different bits(with pointy things on the end) to do the spirals.

Here is a pic of the bit I use to do the facets. You could bring the Legacy to Wichita Falls oct.1 and demo it for us in the penturning sessions of the SWAT symposium (http://texasturnortwo.com)[]

Do a good turn daily!


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />The model 200
> http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=36
> Yea, it vanished in a hurry []
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />
> You could bring the Legacy to Wichita Falls oct.1 and demo it for us in the penturning sessions of the SWAT symposium (http://texasturnortwo.com)[]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred in NC (Aug 4, 2005)

Question:  How do you drill with it?  (Like drill a series of indexed holes around the barrel)


----------



## scubaman (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Question:  How do you drill with it?  (Like drill a series of indexed holes around the barrel)


Not so easy with the Legacy (not to say impossible) because you don't have a down feed.

On the mill lathe, the spindle is on a dovetail, you have a micro advance, and a depth stop.  No problem there.


----------



## scubaman (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />What type of bit are you using to cut the facets?


I think you're best of with the smallest bit that cuts the facets.  I you use a larger bit (like 1/2") you'll get more chatter.

The profile bits from Legacy are exactly matched to the spiral pitch, and produce things like ropes, rounded-over shapes.  I don't think they would work on the mill lathe, e.g.


----------



## Darley (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudder (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />But I also bought a new Nova DVR lathe to do bigger bowls, and I think I might play with the new lathe before the mill [8D]



Your going to love that DVR. Mine is about a year old now and I wonder how I got along without it.

Welcome to the DVR owners association.


----------

